# My birthday help. Texas sheet cake.



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Most of the grocery stores in Tucson have them. You can even specify the flavor and texture.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SW Dweller said:


> Most of the grocery stores in Tucson have them. You can even specify the flavor and texture.


You’re kidding! It’s got to be a western thing. Plus most places around me in central Fla. are Mexican restaurants.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Never heard of it. Far West California. 😄






Relish - Recipe inspiration, meal plan, and shop


Relish is your all-in-one meal planning solution. Discover and save recipes from your favorite sites, create meal plans, grocery lists, and shop.




blog.relish.com





Maybe find some German Chocolate cake and add pecans?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Never heard of it. Far West California. 😄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! German chocolate cake will be easier and less risk than tweaking a giant recipe. The ones I’ve had, an liked, had frosting like this photo.

German chocolate cake was my ex’s favorite so I’ve made plenty of those. One lady back home doubled the frosting recipe and frosted the outside of the cake also which isn’t common with German chocolate cakes I’ve seen. But that’s what I always did also.

Daughter can make two 9” layers and frost one however she wants and just frost one layer for me with the Texas sheet cake frosting that I’m used to.

thank you.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I never heard of it. I looked up recipes and found one that looks good by the Pioneer woman.








You've Got to Try Ree's Chocolate Sheet Cake


This cake. It is absolutely, without a doubt, THE best chocolate sheet cake ever.




www.thepioneerwoman.com





Here‘s Paula Deens Texas Sheet cake recipe.








Paula Deen's Chocolate Sheet Cake Recipe


If you want a delicious and decadent chocolate cake, you have GOT to try Paula Deen’s Chocolate Sheet Cake. So far, there is not one recipe of hers that I have fixed that is not flavorful or scrumptious. This cake is no exception.




www.keyingredient.com





Here’s a White Texas Sheet cake Recipe from all recipes. 








White Texas Sheet Cake


This cake is good to make a day ahead, and is very popular at potlucks.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I never heard of it. I looked up recipes and found one that looks good by the Pioneer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Never heard of a white Texas sheet cake but it looked good. I like that little something that sour cream adds to cake. Thanks. I’ll pass these along to daughter.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you searched locally for a REAL bakery.

Surely they can bake one, or advise you where to shop for one. 

Even here in Podunkville, there are two competing specialty bakeries.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Born, raised, lived most of my life in Texas and never heard of it. Must not have them here. That Ree Drumond cake looks like iced brownies.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Have you searched locally for a REAL bakery.
> 
> Surely they can bake one, or advise you where to shop for one.
> 
> ...


Not locally but I’m sure a trip to Orlando would find anything.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Born, raised, lived most of my life in Texas and never heard of it. Must not have them here. That Ree Drumond cake looks like iced brownies.


Surprised! Funny you haven’t heard of it. Like Nik’s link I Read that Texans came up with it because it’s cousin, the German chocolate cake, was too cumbersome. 

There’s Just a certain taste in the frosting that makes it a little different than ordinary chocolate frosting.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

One recipe has 1/3 cup of buttermilk to a pound of powdered sugar in the frosting (plus the other standard ingredients) so I wonder if that 1/3 cup of buttermilk would give the frosting that little different flavor that I’m searching for?

Meanwhile, since I have plenty of time I’m going to start calling the smokehouse that has my favorite Texas sheet cake since they don’t make it all the time, even if I have to call every day. If I’m able to get it I’ll just pop it into the freezer until my birthday.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, visit your local bakery and see if they can make you one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> I never heard of it. I looked up recipes and found one that looks good by the Pioneer woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Pioneer Woman recipe saved and will give this one a try. My wife loves chocolate but I don't care much of it. Chocolate kinda makes me sick, so I usually just don't eat it, but Judy will love it.
I am still in the learning stage and the great instructions and photos in the Pioneer Woman's link works great for me. Thanks Joanne.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I added it also and think I have everything except pecans. Might not have enough cocoa.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah I added it also and think I have everything except pecans. Might not have enough cocoa.


Toast the pecans when you get them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, you can easily cut the recipe in half…I do that with a lot of cakes…keeps us from eating too much…actually, I should say - keeps my guy from eating too much.
When I bake a cake or cookies, he just keeps going back for one more piece.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, you can easily cut the recipe in half…I do that with a lot of cakes…keeps us from eating too much…actually, I should say - keeps my guy from eating too much.
> When I bake a cake or cookies, he just keeps going back for one more piece.


Sounds like my wife. That's why I seldom bake those anymore.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I baked a bunt cake last week, the Jewish peach cake. I had one piece, he ate the whole thing!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Same with me, over eating, even if I try to save something in the freezer.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He can eat frozen cake and cookies right from the freezer. He’s amazing.

Hey Jim,
Here is a handy little recipe guide for cutting a recipe in half and in one third.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Really now.

Isn't that what you prepare food for?

EATING.

Surely you don't prepare it just to look at it, photo it, then throw it out.

We all humans have a little problem in conserving foods, because we are genetically wired to eat and eat.

As early human existence was either a FEAST or FAMINE way of life.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh Ed, you just outed yourself as one of those guys that eats a whole cake the same day it’s baked!  🍰 I would like to have a nice piece of crumb cake the next morning after I bake it…but, that ain’t gonna happen around here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Cake is best, Fresh, Hot, right out of the oven. 

A scoop of Vanilla on top.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well IMO if I'm going to do all the work to make a cake, pie, or cookies I'm going to make them last and enjoy for several days.


----------

